# Men In Black 3 Official Trailer



## yusuo (Dec 12, 2011)

So here we have it, Will Smith's comeback and personally what I think will be one of the worst films of 2012

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLHTASPjQMo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/youtube]


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 12, 2011)

Eh, MIB is kinda a guilty pleasure. Nothing exceptional but its lighthearted action/comedy/sci-fi that's rather harmless.

Special effects look kinda dated though. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 12, 2011)

Not such how I feel about this. The video wasn't enough for me.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 12, 2011)

Men in Black 3 - Back to the Future version. xP


Well, I love MiB none the less, so I'll be looking forward to it. =3


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 13, 2011)

I loved MIB 1, the 2nd one was so-so. This one wasn't looking too bad with the whole conspiracy thing until the time travel part came in. That seems too sci-fi for MIB, which has never really been about the sci-fi aspect too much.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 13, 2011)

The first MIB was great, while the second one... well, wasn't.

I don't have high hopes for this one, but like Mulder, I want to believe.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 13, 2011)

Is that a new actor playing K or is it special effects?


----------



## sweenish (Dec 13, 2011)

rupert murdoch was K, wasn't he?

pretty sure they didn't spend the money to reverse benjamin button rupert murdoch.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Dec 13, 2011)

Josh Brolin plays young Agent K, so its a different actor, yes.

@sweenish Rubert Murdoch is a really old guy who owns a lot of media stuff.  Tommy Lee Jones is K.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 13, 2011)

Please don't let 2012 be the year of reboots.


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## wasim (Dec 13, 2011)

One of my favorite movies.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 13, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Please don't let 2012 be the year of reboots.


We mostly has reboots in 20ll.
Although most is setting up for that Avenger movie.


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 13, 2011)

Thought people here would like it more considering the sub-par anime you kids cream yourselves over.

It looks ok, better than the last one and at least it wont be horrendous like the Transformers movies.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2011)

DO YOU KNOW AGENT K, THE GUY WHO SMILES LIKE THIS


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 13, 2011)

I loves Men In Black 1 and 2! Is time for waiting the 3 on next year!


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 13, 2011)

omh yes!
I've been waiting 9 years for this!


----------



## bowser (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes! I'm totally psyched for this!


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait!! Special effects are ok, but this isn't Bay guys  I'll be looking forward to this movie, it's a type of movie which you'll enjoy only if you watch with an open mind and not care about effects.


----------

